# Just curious



## steve bellinger (May 24, 2017)

On the job site I'm working at they have these two large trees. Just curious as to what it is. I've seen them on a few jobs just not real sure what they are.


----------



## Palaswood (May 24, 2017)

I will say Hickory/pecan based on the male catkins and leaf shape. 

HARD wood


----------



## steve bellinger (May 24, 2017)

I guess it could be but it's not like any other hickory around hear


----------



## Palaswood (May 24, 2017)

wild guess based on a quick image search, so take it with a grain of salt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamafatboy (May 24, 2017)

I am going with pecan.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 24, 2017)

I would go with pecan as well. No hickory that I've seen like that but I'm not the expert (not even close to rookie I'd status yet)


----------



## rocky1 (May 24, 2017)

http://www.wikihow.com/Identify-Hickory-Trees


----------



## Karl_TN (May 24, 2017)

Looks like a pecan tree to me too, but please know a pecan tree (Carya illinoinensis) is a type of hickory which is why it's sometimes referred as a 'pecan hickory'. 

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/true-hickory-and-pecan-hickory

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palaswood (May 24, 2017)

So what you're saying @Karl_TN is that technically, and not to put too fine a point on it, but I was dead on correct.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 24, 2017)

All right i can see the hickory,but it is the bark that throws me. Also all the hickory on my place are shag bark and at least a trunk of 30 ft. These don't have a trunk of 10 ft, the one ain't 5 ft. Now i know there are a number of flavors of most trees. So i guess the ? is what flavor is this?


----------

